# Denmark



## ShaDen (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi everyone, I am an expat living in Denmark, married to a Dane. We live on a small farm on the east coast of north Jutland. We hope in the near future to be able to buy a motorhome, have to wait for the Danish tax people to decide if we can sell our summer house without paying tax!  they have decided to pick on my husband, other people sell them with no trouble. In the newspapers here they say people are exchange their summer houses for ones on wheels (motorhomes), just we could do it now.  My father was from Scotland so can't wait to go wildcamping up there.


----------



## guest (Aug 17, 2007)

hi welcome to the wildcamping friendly forum...hope you get your motorhome..samm


----------



## gillr49 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi, big welcome to the forum
Best of luck
     ​


----------



## ShaDen (Aug 19, 2007)

thanks very much. We are really looking forward it getting one.  Rented one a few years ago, just went round Denmark, we were hooked.


----------

